#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  herinneringen...

## maymun

ik wist wie je was en wist ook dat herinneringen altijd logen...
in mijn herinneringen kwam je namelijk veel beter uit de verf dan je in de werkelijkheid bent...

----------


## speedygirl

Daarom wil ik herinneringen soms begraven, voorgoed, maar helaas zijn het juist die herinneringen die je leven lang blijven achtervolgen, je ' snachts als demonen komen stalken.

----------


## ridoyan

Nou ik heb vet alle minerale bij d'r ingepapered
Toen ik reeel mijn volle zak kunst c reschijf required

Ik had de dwarfstraat gepakt, terwijl
mijn hoofd, de hoofdstraat ab strak in: style="fill(kamer)">

----------


## ridoyan

Only part 1 of is translated & Dutch

Be, Be Konining B, hey Majesteit Ya
Be, Be Konining B, hey Majesteit Ya
Be, Be Konining B, hey Majesteit Ya

Wij, We zijn nog lang niet overleden
naar wat zij benieuwd zijn de lieden

Wij getuigen van zij die heen gingen
Wij merken op zeker zo hun en zinnnn

De ogen,deze ogen getuigen dus ervan
Zij getuigen van'het doen hun en dan

Wij,wij zagen zij die telkens stelen
Wij zagen hun, zijn van het opvoeden

De werknemer en bij hem dus leerling
In de middag, de harde zon ging erin

Wij, We zijn nog lang niet overleden
naar wat zij benieuwd zijn de lieden

Deze handen, zij zijn zo altijd hard 
De lijnen in brengen geluk in't hart

----------


## Mancave

> Daarom wil ik herinneringen soms begraven, voorgoed, maar helaas zijn het juist die herinneringen die je leven lang blijven achtervolgen, je ' snachts als demonen komen stalken.


 Ik ervaar herinneringen juist als iets positiefs......vroeger was alles beter.

----------


## Pineappel

Het verleden is iets wat niet is te veranderen, leef in het nu, geniet zolang het nog kan en wijzig negatieve gedachten. Iets verwerken uit het verleden, stop het niet weg maar aanvaard het probleem, verwerken kan niet altijd gelijk en meteen. Wat je geeft, krijg je terug, dus denk - alhoewel het moeilijk is - positief naar je verleden. Demonen, gedachten gaan vanzelf dan weg, verwerken is een proces, dat gaat niet in eens maar ontwijk het niet Enjoy the ride, niemand anders dan jij kan het oplossen, het antwoord is soms zo dichtbij. Maar wordt ook vaak vermeden.

----------


## Brandon22

A man walks into the store, reads "Selected Eggs" 
- Selected? Who was taken from? 
- The chickens, of course. 
- And they did not resist? 
- Those who resisted in the next department.

----------


## Brandon22

- Tell me, please, is your work satisfying you? 
- You know, I’m going to work: I see good girls standing, I want to. I’m going from work, the same girls are standing, but I don’t feel like it anymore. So it satisfies.

----------

